# Downloaded stream to iPad



## Cep (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure that this is the right place to post this. I Have a tivo stream and I downloaded a few movies to my iPad. The movies aren't on my tivo anymore. I just got a new iPad, is there a way to move the downloaded movies to the new iPad? I restored the new iPad from a backup, but there were no movies on the tivo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. They are not copied with any backup.


----------

